# Jvc



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
I will be moving into my new place in JVC on the 8th of June, was wondering if there's anyone on here that knows a little about the area?? I know there's lots of working going on there and the roads are not finished etc. does anyone know of any websites that can give me info or know anyone who lives there? 

Appreciate the help!
Thanks
Daryl


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

There is a facebook group you can join..


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you, I have requested to join!

Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

What do you want to know? 

We're moving out on the 9th but have been here almost 14 months.


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just would like to know where the nearest shops are?
are there any facilities near by for kids?
Public transport? 
are there any plans for a mall there? 

Thank you!


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Also IzzyBella can I ask why you are leaving JVC?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

*Shops*

We have multiple little shops around JVC. Recently a Spinney's Market just opened up and a Choithrams opened up too. 

Further afield: Biggest Spinney's in Dubai is merely 7 minutes away in Motor City, also a Carrefour Market in Motor City too. Lulus in Al Barsha is about 15 minutes away without traffic if you're on a budget.

*Kids*
Parks are just opening around the place. I'm not a mother so I don't really notice these things. :/ 

*Public Transport*
Currently non-existent. There are bus stops but no bus route...yet. That being said, taxis have waiting spots in the area and it's not too expensive to get to MoE/equivalent.

*Mall*
Rumour has it that there will be one. Not sure how many years it'll take. I'm not sure it's necessary. We're so close to MoE and Dubai Mall and the new Mall of the Worlds or whatever it's called.

Why we're leaving: OH is on LOA to take up a project in jo'berg and I'm off to Washington DC for 3 months for a course. Nothing to do with the area. I like how quiet it is here. We're super lucky to have a huge garden at a reasonable price for the pups.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry for intruding, but are there similar facebook groups for silicon oasis ?


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for this info!! 
Massive help  
Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

sorry, the Choithram's is due to open up soon. They're currently fitting it out.


----------



## DarylH05 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok thank you!


----------

